# Kom.-Wakü möglich?



## Lumbo3000 (9. November 2014)

*Kom.-Wakü möglich?*

Hi Leute,
wie es im Titel steht, möchte ich gerne einmal wissen, ob die Installation einer Kompaktwasserkühlung wie dieser:
Enermax Liqmax 120S T.B.Apollish (ELC-LM120S-TAA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
in meinem Gehäuse:http://www.amazon.de/LC-Power-Pro-9...d=1415535199&sr=8-1&keywords=LC+power+gehäuse
rein physikalisch möglich ist.
LG


----------



## schniklas (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kom.-Wakü möglich?*

Passt rein, allerdings ist der Kühler nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. 
Lieber ein Luftkühler oder wenn es unbedingt eine Kompaktwasserkühlung sein muss, dann zumindest ein 240mm Radiator.
Der passt allerdings nicht ins Gehäuse


----------



## Lumbo3000 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kom.-Wakü möglich?*

Ok danke. Wollte es nur mal im Allgemeinen wissen, ob es überhaupt möglich wäre, da es doch etwas beengt drinnen zugeht 
Muss ich mir alles nochmal genau überlegen wie ich das mit der Kühlung mache


----------



## schniklas (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kom.-Wakü möglich?*

Willst du auch übertakten? 
Es geht doch um den FX6100, oder? 
Wenn ja, dann schau dir mal den Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an. Da brauchst du noch 2 Lüfter zu, möglichst mit hohem Luftdruck.


----------



## Noirsoleil (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kom.-Wakü möglich?*

Wenn schon Luftkühler vorgeschlagen werden dann werde ich gleich mal das Beste ein: Den Noctua NH-D15


----------



## Lumbo3000 (9. November 2014)

Jap um den gehts. Der Kühler sieht aber ziehmlich sperrig aus.  Selbst mit nem Kabuto 2, welcher aktuell verbaut ist, ist es schon relativ eng im gehäuse.


----------



## schniklas (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kom.-Wakü möglich?*

Der D15 wird wohl nicht passen. Der Hersteller gibt eine maximale CPU-Kühler Höhe von 160mm an, der D15 ist allerdings 165mm hoch.
Der Genesis könnte auch schon knapp werden.


----------



## Lumbo3000 (10. November 2014)

Ja wenn das neue Mainboard da ist, werde ich nochmal genau messen und mich hier wieder melden.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (27. November 2014)

*AW: Kom.-Wakü möglich?*

Würde dir eher eine costum Wakü empfehlen ... Die Temperaturen der meisten AIO waküs bekommst sogar mit einer guten Luftkühlung hin .


----------

